# Netbeans 6.0.1 ... tic tac tic tac POUF !



## Ironfalcon (24 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous, voila j'ai un souci tout simple.

Je suis sou léopard et j'ai installer netbeans 6.0.1 (avec apache et glassfish)

cependant impossible de le lancer....  
l'icone saute quelque secondes dans le dock puis disparait.

j'ai désinstallé, reinstallé ...Etc et ca n'y fait rien...  


HELP


----------



## ntx (24 Avril 2008)

Va voir dans les logs, il y a sûrement une explication logique  Vire les préférences avant de le relancer.


----------



## Ironfalcon (7 Mai 2008)

je fais ca comment ? 

je vire le plist de netbean ?


----------



## ntx (7 Mai 2008)

Tu parles bien de celui qui est dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences ? Dans un premier temps met le sur ton bureau, on ne sait jamais. Si ça corrige le problème tu pourras le mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## Ironfalcon (13 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Tu parles bien de celui qui est dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences ? Dans un premier temps met le sur ton bureau, on ne sait jamais. Si ça corrige le problème tu pourras le mettre à la poubelle.



ok je vais tester ca  (oui oui longueur de ma réponse .. mais chut c'est semaine de partiel  )


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Mai 2008)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> ok je vais tester ca  (oui oui longueur de ma réponse .. mais chut c'est semaine de partiel  )


'tain toi aussi :sick:

J'ai planté mon exam d'électrocinétique ce matin, mais demain j'ai les maths (proba&stats le matin, calcul matriciel l'aprem') ça ira bien mieux, et je termine vendredi avec la prog (du C), mais là j'y vais les doigt dans Luc et j'aurais certaiement 20, peut-être 19,5 ou au pire 19 mais je vois pas comment...


----------



## Tarul (20 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Tu parles bien de celui qui est dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences ? Dans un premier temps met le sur ton bureau, on ne sait jamais. Si ça corrige le problème tu pourras le mettre à la poubelle.


Bonjour,
Pour moi, il n'y a pas de plits pour netbeans. (j'en ai pas avec la version 6.1)

Les répertoires qui peuvent influencer(et donc le faire planter) le démarrage de l'ide sont dans ~/.netbeans/votreVersiondenebteans.
Le plus efficace pour le remettre d'aplomb est de supprimer ce répertoire. En faisant ainsi vous perdrez vos préférence et les modules qui sont installés uniquement dans votre session Netbeans.


----------



## Ironfalcon (20 Mai 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour moi, il n'y a pas de plits pour netbeans. (j'en ai pas avec la version 6.1)
> 
> Les répertoires qui peuvent influencer(et donc le faire planter) le démarrage de l'ide sont dans ~/.netbeans/votreVersiondenebteans.
> Le plus efficace pour le remettre d'aplomb est de supprimer ce répertoire. En faisant ainsi vous perdrez vos préférence et les modules qui sont installés uniquement dans votre session Netbeans.



bah dans le sens ou j'arrive meme pas a le lancer la première fois :/ 

j'risque pas de perdre des paramètres à moi ><

je test en fin de semaine, je vous tiens tous au courant


----------

